# Omnipaque with 62310



## tmossman (Dec 4, 2010)

I need clarification if you can help. The description for 62310 states "with or without contrast" so my office has not been charging for their Omnipaque.  I ran a code check and it is not considered bundled and Medicare has paid but my office is concerned that Medicare will want the payment back.

Can anyone clarify if the Omnipaque is included in 62310 and should not be billed or is it correct to bill and receive reimbursement?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## mysticd (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

I can't speak to that particular code, but I bill diagnostic radiology all the time and we do bill for the contrast separately.  We always get reimbursed, however, that particular code is part of our contract's accepted procedures.  As long as Omipaque is part of yours, you shouldn't have a problem.

THanks.


----------



## Ebrooks64 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi there, we bill for the contrast separately and have never had a problem with it.


----------

